# banning raw feeding?



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I just saw this and wonder how it could possibly be true. How can there really make a law banning us from feeding raw? 

VERY Bad News for Raw Feeders


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I read this earlier today and I think people are getting up in arms about nothing. I think this only pertains to premade, commercial raw foods, not raw feeding in general. Also the word quoted is "discouraged" and that's not the same as a ban. How can the AVMA ban meat in general? lol Anyways a lot of vets already have discouraging opinions on raw feeding and that doesn't stop us does it? The article does not talk about laws or bans. The AVMA is within their rights to vote on what they recommend/don't recommend whether I agree or not.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Wonder if its the premade food and will say it can't be shipped anymore. Or try to ban boarding kennels/clinics from feeding raw food to boarders that the owners bring the food to feed.
But, there is no way they can ban anyone from feeding raw in their home.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Debbieg said:


> I just saw this and wonder how it could possibly be true. How can there really make a law banning us from feeding raw?
> 
> VERY Bad News for Raw Feeders


 They couldn’t stop a person from purchasing raw meat but it very easily could get more involved and they could ban the sale of raw “pet food”. Very true what Liesje said, but what if “they” take it a step further?
As the article says: _*“When/If a national veterinary organization takes the public stance raw pet foods are dangerous, lobby organizations (such as PFI representing all the big kibble manufacturers) could take this ‘opinion’ to law makers. Their GOAL could be the future BAN OF ALL RAW PET FOODS. Law makers, not knowing the truth about raw pet foods, would look solely at the opinion of AVMA and things could get out of hand quickly.”*_
That could mean that people who purchase commercially prepared raw pet products would no longer have a choice and be forced to change to a completely different food! How could they tell us that we’re not ALLOWED to purchase an item of our choice and FORCE us to purchase what we don’t choose to feed our pets, and WE didn’t even get the chance to decide???? This COULD really happen! Even if you don’t feed raw….who knows? There may come a time in your pet’s life that you change your mind and want to purchase a bag or two!


----------



## ceo (Feb 20, 2012)

I was alerted to this yesterday via Twitter and then AVMA actually replied to me with this link: The Facts on AVMA’s Proposed Policy on Raw Pet Food Diets

Take from it what you will, I suppose. I think the concern is founded; it isn't so much that their policy is law, but more that it can influence further things down the line. I just wonder what it will set in motion.

Also, their facts bug me because it almost implies that raw is more unhealthy than handling human raw meat or something . . . and it's not. Not to mention there have been health issues related to other forms of pet dog food and that isn't mentioned or covered.

EDIT: Also, first post . . . finally de-lurking. So, uh, hi!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duplicate thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...a-make-official-policy-against-raw-diets.html


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Funny how they can decide now to ban/discourage raw feeding when just recently 14ish people were hospitalized with Salmonella(sp) from feeding kibble. I agree there is no way they can enforce something like that and if they try to ban the sale of premade raw I'm sure the manufacturers of premade raw will take a stand against that.


----------

